# Hopefully an easy question about curly/wavy hair care...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, I once said that if there was something requested of me in a relationship that interfered with intimacy and it wasn't unreasonable I would accommodate. 

So, I had been using product on my hair to maintain curls, and was asked not to and to let it go natural. 

I got some Neutregena shampoo that removes all product and am now just washing my hair about every 5 days. After washing, though for the next couple days I feel like it's a bit out of control and frizzy and am looking for some kind of conditioner that will tame it while leaving in curls and waves. Right now it takes a few days for the curls to come back, and it's mostly wavy.

I stopped using blow dryer and curling iron.

Actually, I'm in on this, and grateful that he prefers natural, because I'm a student and also work and have kids and using the blow dryer and product, etc. is wearying some days. I do like wash and go, but want to have some style. I'm thinking I will get a trim for dry ends, as it's been since January since I did that. 

This is more about my hair than doing something my guy wanted. He doesn't really ask for much. I'd say this is the only substantial thing he's commented on, lol, and it's also something that I wanted to do but was afraid to, I wasn't sure if my hair would look nice without all the styling...but if he says so and I'm okay with it, great. I would be more okay with it if I could find something in the way of conditioner that controls the frizzies and encourages the curls.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

What's your hair texture? How long is it? I have long curly/wavy hair that has a corse, dry texture. It is very frizzy if left in it's natural state. Therefore, I rarely wash it more than once weekly (sometimes longer). When I do wash it, I use an olive oil shampoo and conditioner. Then, towel dry it and apply a leave in conditioner specifically for curly hair. Once dry, I typically use the curling iron (with flat iron spray) to define the curls. Also, I use an olive oil spray (from the ethnic hair care section) to curtail frizzes and add shine during the week. Although it sounds like a lot of work, it really is low maintenance.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Herbal essencenses is great shampoo and conditioner imo... also... braid your hair, leave it like that for a few days, then unbraid it and you should have curls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Gaia is right on the braid idea. I have curls and the braid fixes the frizz every time.
I also use a leave in conditioner after washing and that seems to weigh down those frizzies


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

827Aug said:


> What's your hair texture? How long is it? I have long curly/wavy hair that has a corse, dry texture. It is very frizzy if left in it's natural state. Therefore, I rarely wash it more than once weekly (sometimes longer). When I do wash it, I use an olive oil shampoo and conditioner. Then, towel dry it and apply a leave in conditioner specifically for curly hair. Once dry, I typically use the curling iron (with flat iron spray) to define the curls. Also, I use an olive oil spray (from the ethnic hair care section) to curtail frizzes and add shine during the week. Although it sounds like a lot of work, it really is low maintenance.


It's fine, and tends to frizz at the top. It's wavy after washing and picks up spiral curls, diameter about the size of a cigar, after a few days, especially if it's humid. Using an olive oil shampoo and conditioner sounds like a good idea. I don't think I would use a curling iron, although I suppose if I was going out somewhere special I would. Mostly I'm at school or home (one or the other) or out in the woods. 

I'm guessing that after a while of not overwashing and not using product, especially since I used the Neutragena product stripping shampoo, my hair will be more along the lines of what it should be, naturally healthy and not all frizzy and/or dry.

It's shoulder length right now if I pull down the curls, in the front, and a bit shorter in the back. I have bangs in the front that are growing out, I push them to the side and they do spiral around which is a nice look.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Amp can't help on this one!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao amp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Lmao amp!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the 70's that would have been an auburn pony tail. Sigh!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol well you know... they have products that claim to be able to make your hair grow back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Then again... I think for some... the side effect is a risk of any hair left over... falling out...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Gaia said:


> lol well you know... they have products that claim to be able to make your hair grow back!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like not dragging a razor across my head every other day? I'm BBC!

Thread jack, I'm out.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

bald guys are hawt...just sayin. lol


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree... I tend to love the way mine looks with a shaved head. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My hair gets pretty frizzy too, and I use a keratin treatment to reduce the frizz. You could try using a small amount of a silicone-based product after you wash your hair. You can add it when it's dry too, but use very little to avoid the greasy look.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have curly hair and have been learning a lot about caring for it in the last few months. Here's what I do
- wash no more often than twice a week, less if possible, and use a shampoo that doesn't suds up like MyDevaCurl - Products - Cleanse Or use conditioner to clean your hair. Really!
- get a good quality conditioner and do NOT rinse it out of your hair. Comb the conditioner through your hair with your fingers or a WIDE tooth comb in the shower while it's wet. Don't be stingy with the conditioner either! I use about a tablespoon on my shoulder length curls
- do NOT towel/rub dry. Use an old T shirt or microfiber cloth (something soft) and squeeze/scrunch it dry upside down
- Never use a blow dryer, straightener, or anything other appliance on it
- when just out of the shower apply a gel or mousse product to help define your curls. If I skip this step I have major frizz problems - it really is necessary. 
- use clips to help your curls stand up on the top of your head. Put the clips against your scalp, lifting the hair with them, and let your hair air dry with them in. When taking them out do not pull them through your hair.
- to spritz your curls between washings/when you get up, spray with water and a bit of gel and rub your scalp upside down to lift. 
- never cut your hair when wet. Stylists should cut it dry, and not comb it out and cut. MyDevaCurl - Curly Lifestyle - Videos


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

First thing is do not towel dry your hair or brush it out of the shower. It will cause it to frizz. 

After you finish washing your hair simply comb your soaking wet hair in the shower and leave it to air dry. I use a bit of Aveda Be Curly style prep for more tame waves, but if you want to use nothing at all you should still be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Your hair type is different from mine. You may want to give the curl sculpting cream-gel by Garnier a try (and let your hair dry on its own). Also, the silicone based glossers, as Leahdorus recommended, will be helpful.

Here's my back of the head shot. Definitely got Amp beat there.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful hair 827!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> OK, I once said that if there was something requested of me in a relationship that interfered with intimacy and it wasn't unreasonable I would accommodate.
> 
> So, I had been using product on my hair to maintain curls, and was asked not to and to let it go natural.
> 
> ...


With curly hair, you always have to style it wet in order to avoid frizzes. I don't wash my hair every day, but I will shower every morning always wet my hair, even if I don't use shampoo for that day. When you get out, try drying your hair slightly with an old t-shirt instead of a towel so it won't disrupt the curl as much(not as rough on your hair). Put in leave in condition and scrunch your hair all over with your hands. After that, try putting in some spray on gel to make sure the style holds and it helps to keep frizz at bay. It seems to work the best for my curly hair and after a friend tried it, she likes it as well. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I also have curl in my hair and i use Kerastase Oleo Relax Range - Salon Professional Products - Gorgeous Shop.com UK

And this is my fav i put through my hair and the ends. Kérastase Oléo Relax Sérum (125ml)


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

This pic is a few years old and my hair is now to my waist. I use a Morrocan shampoo and then a leave in oil after to comb out the tangles. Thats it, no other products. I leaves me with natural curls and shiney not greasy hair.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I just started working with my curly hair. I straightened it for years and it was destroyed. Now I love it! It's about shoulder length and I wash/condition it every morning and let it air dry.. I put aveda curl stuff in, then a defining whip that's really light. It takes about two hours for my hair to fully dry and then I put a shine serum in and call it a day. 

I use to spend no less than an hour on my hair and hated my curls  I love this curly stuff now and as long as I don't run a comb or brush through it after it starts to dry.. its not frizzy at all.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

alright, i will give you my secret. stop brushing your hair!!! brushing out the curls after you wash your hair might be why your hair is frizzing. i stopped brushing my hair in college and i've been getting compliments ever since. it sounds weird, but trust me... it works. 

you might also want to wrap your hair in a towel over night or until its dried. this will help hold the curls better.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Combing coconut oil through?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I've cut way back on washing my hair and stopped using product.
I'd not been brushing it at all, just using a wide-tooth comb after washing, otherwise just using my fingers as needed to shape.
I direct some water to it in the shower in the morning or mist it if the curls have got flattened out sleeping.
So far, things are going well, thanks. I have my spiral curls back. The only time it's too frizzy and bushy is right after I wash it so I'm going to try the Deva Curl product, I can get it from a salon in the town where my guy lives. It sounds like that will solve the problem of being frizzy and not so curly after washing. 
I never tried to towel dry it, just wrapped it up. The old tee-shirt sounds like a good idea.
Thanks!
Definitely my hair is healthier and I save time on styling and care. I was so ready to let go og the diffuser/blow dryer and the straightening iron that I used on my bangs and to add texture to the top. A bonus is I no longer have to worry about if I remembered to unplug the iron.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I've cut way back on washing my hair and stopped using product.
> I'd not been brushing it at all, just using a wide-tooth comb after washing, otherwise just using my fingers as needed to shape.
> I direct some water to it in the shower in the morning or mist it if the curls have got flattened out sleeping.
> So far, things are going well, thanks. I have my spiral curls back. The only time it's too frizzy and bushy is right after I wash it so I'm going to try the Deva Curl product, I can get it from a salon in the town where my guy lives. It sounds like that will solve the problem of being frizzy and not so curly after washing.
> ...


Have you tried Aveda products? There's a good one called style prep that smoothes your hair after washing and they have a curl prep too . I haven't gotten that one, but I don't have the frizz problem right after I wash it either.. haven't had to try it... It's fairly pricey though $24/little bottle.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Have you tried Aveda products? There's a good one called style prep that smoothes your hair after washing and they have a curl prep too . I haven't gotten that one, but I don't have the frizz problem right after I wash it either.. haven't had to try it... It's fairly pricey though $24/little bottle.


I want to avoid anything that stays in my hair after cleaning. Honestly, I put just a tiny amount of defrizzer in my hair and he picked right up on it. I'm also just as happy to go without, a couple days after shampooing I have my spiral curls back so I think with the no-suds cleanser I'll be fine and the defrizzing oil does tend to get heavy after a couple days along with the effects of natural oils, and then leads right back to over-shampooing and the vicious cycle of product use. I think it's funny that he's so against products in my hair, but he has similar hair although less of it and darker, so I can see the preference. For me, it will be easier and cheaper, if he likes it natural I'm all for that too. It does look just as nice as before, with the exception of the first and second day frizz. I live rurally, so it will be a week or so til I can get to the salon that has what I want, when it is open. Just the luck of the draw with scheduling, I'm not planning to go out his way til next week.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It's just a matter of experimentation to find what works for you. I would be lost without hair products! But, then I have no one complaining.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I want to avoid anything that stays in my hair after cleaning. Honestly, I put just a tiny amount of defrizzer in my hair and he picked right up on it. I'm also just as happy to go without, a couple days after shampooing I have my spiral curls back so I think with the no-suds cleanser I'll be fine and the defrizzing oil does tend to get heavy after a couple days along with the effects of natural oils, and then leads right back to over-shampooing and the vicious cycle of product use. I think it's funny that he's so against products in my hair, but he has similar hair although less of it and darker, so I can see the preference. For me, it will be easier and cheaper, if he likes it natural I'm all for that too. It does look just as nice as before, with the exception of the first and second day frizz. I live rurally, so it will be a week or so til I can get to the salon that has what I want, when it is open. Just the luck of the draw with scheduling, I'm not planning to go out his way til next week.


Aveda is an all natural product.. some if it smells fairly strong, but I think its just a very natural smell.. reminds me of deep in the woods sometimes or on the beach smell wise.. he might even find something he likes in their product line.. . 

I never could find anything that I liked that wasn't too heavy, or greased my hair, or something before I found aveda a few years ago. But I do prefer as little product as possible too and stick with just a little of the two I mentioned.

Good luck


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Anything with almond oil, macadamia nut oil, etc..After a shower, I'll towel dry my hair, put a few drops of this oil in my hands, rub them together & run it through all of my hair. 
Concentrate on the ends to avoid a dirty, greasy look up top. My hair is thick, long & wavy, so I use more than you might if you have fine hair.
Just use a bit less & it results in much smoother, shinier, softer hair once it's it dry...without the frizzies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Ps: by towel dry, I mean to soak up your hair gently with a towel, not shake it vigorously on your head...that will cause things to refrizz pretty quickly.
Also, as others have said- try to avoid actual brushing- I always finger comb when possible.
Another great oil is moroccan oil- it seals your cuticle for shiny smooth waves & is pretty much undetectable.
Just leaves hair shiny & smooth-not oily or slick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I forgot to mention...all of these oils...I have allergies to things like almonds and even sensitive to olives if I have been exposed to other stuff I'm allergic to. So I really have to avoid ingredients like anything with apple or any kind of fruits at all. Coconut I can handle, but the odor is well, coconutty. Probably I'll go with the No-Poo stuff if it's fragrance-free. 

I do avoid rubbing my hair, I only blot dry it and then leave it be, before I would use a diffuser. I had to wash my hair yesterday and the second time around with the Neutragena product-remover shampoo, things are looking even better. I got complimented on my hair yesterday, and today the spirals are even tighter, I am channeling the woolly Bavarian Forest sheep, which can be seen at 

Andrew's Archaic Adventures

Only I haven't gone grey yet. (Haha, with current literature, I suppose that could have a double meaning.)

I'm almost tempted to forego shampoo and just use a lanolin wash from the yarn shop.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you ever tried "plopping"? There are videos on YouTube that show you how to do it but basically when you get out of the shower, comb out tangles, and scrunch your hair, you "plop" it into a t-shirt and let it dry about 90% of the way. 

After your hair is scrunched, lay a t-shirt out on the bed and lower your head of curls into the t-shirt so they coil into themselves. Then wrap the t-shirt around your head and secure in the back with an elastic band. 

I have wavy/curly hair and it works really well for me. Some days I can just tell when I get out of the shower that my hair is going to be dry and frizzy, so I put a little coconut oil on the ends. 

With that said, I only plop when I have patience enough to let my hair chill for a day. It makes my hair REALLY curly and since my hair is only a few inches past my shoulders, I feel it gives it too much curl. So after a day or two, the curls sort of relax and aren't as "springy".


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

kl84 said:


> Have you ever tried "plopping"? There are videos on YouTube that show you how to do it but basically when you get out of the shower, comb out tangles, and scrunch your hair, you "plop" it into a t-shirt and let it dry about 90% of the way.
> 
> After your hair is scrunched, lay a t-shirt out on the bed and lower your head of curls into the t-shirt so they coil into themselves. Then wrap the t-shirt around your head and secure in the back with an elastic band.
> 
> ...


lol, I'll have to try this "plopping" sometime. I'm okay with hanging with the sheep for now and using the No-Poo when I can get it. I just got some new tee-shirts so can use one of the old ones for my hair.


----------

